# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  نصف نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا

## محمد العزام

*بطاقة اللقاء**FC Bayern Munich Vs Real Madrid**الفريقين: بايرن ميونيخ vs ريال مدريد
المناسبة : نصف نهائي دوري ابطال اوروبا 2011-2012 دور الذهاب
تاريخ وتوقيت اللقاء : يوم الثلاثاء 17-4-2012 الساعة 9.45 مساءً بتوقيت مكة المكرمة - 6.45 مساءً بتوقيت جرينتش
ملعب اللقاء : اليانز أرينا في ميونخ - ألمانيا
القنوات الناقلة : الجزيرة الرياضية +7 - الجزيرة الرياضية - HD 1 - الجزيرة الرياضية +4 - الجزيرة الرياضية +8
حكم المباراة: هوارد ويب ( الإنجليزي) 
معلقو المباراة: رؤوف خليف , يوسف سيف , حفيظ دراجي
قائدي الفريقين : فيليب لام × ايكر كاسياس





ادعو بالتوفيق للبايرن 
عشان اذا خسر مش رح اداوم*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*اكيد هالخبر راح يهم متابعين المستديرة الأوروبية 
بس انا شخصياً ما بهمني كثير موضوع التصفيات والبطولات الرياضية 
لكن جهودك مشكورة طبعاً على ما طرحته بالموضوع 

بس استوقفتني كلمة في موضوعك ...
ندعي؟!!!

طيب انا راح أدعي بس مش للمباراة 
راح ادعي إلك 
انك إتداوم شو ما كانت الظروف والنتائج 
وإن شاء لله ما يكون انجازك بالحياة متوقّف على نتيجة مُباراااااة 

ودي وإحترامي لكَ
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالتوفيق لريال مدريد 
اكيد المباراه رح تكون من الاخر 
رح ننتظر النتيجة لنشوف مين رح يربح بس احساسي بحكي ريال 
الملكي ملكي 
محمد ازا خسر بايرن شو رح تحلينا ههههههههههههه

يسلمو على التغطية وبنتمنى مشاهدة ممتعه للجميع مهما كانت النتيجة المهم تنبسطو بالمتابعة

----------


## محمد العزام

نورتي الموضوع العقيق الاحمر ...وان شاء الله رح اضل اداوم ...بس مابيمنع انك تدعيلنا ههههههههههههه


مشكورة على مرورك الرائع

----------


## محمد العزام

انا انتي يادموع ...بسيطة تتمني المدريد يفوزوا 


اذا بتخسر البايرن رح ابلش فيكم طخ اول باول وهاد احلى حلوان لالكم هههههههههههههههه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

الفوز النا ,,

ليش يا زميل ما تكون مدريدي .!؟!*

----------


## محمد العزام

صديقة انتي اول واحد رح ابلش فيه طخ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*نشوف والفوز مدريدي ان شاء الله ما تزعل مني بس كل واحد بشجع فريقه 

* :SnipeR (22):

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههههه لا كثير زعلت 
ما احلاني وانا زعلان من زميلتي ياباطل ياباطل

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الله يسعدك واحكيلك ان شاء الله يفوز فريقك جكر فيا ,,*

----------


## علاء سماره

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك التعادل سلف 
ابو شريك
انا لا بشجع هذا ولا هذا 
بس اتوقع اذا مش مدريد تعادل

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههه الله يبارك فيك 

وانا من الصبح بحكي ماحد بساندني غير علاء وبشد ظهري فيك 
وبالاخر هيك ياعلاء 

طيب طيب ماشي بفرجيك  هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## shams spring

*ان شاء الله الدوري لمدريد 
شكلك يا محمد رح تعطل رح تعطل لانه انا شايفة المنتدى مدريدي حتى النخاع 
:P
لا تتامل كتير انه النتيجة 1-0
لسا في كمان شوط  ^_^*

----------


## علاء سماره

مبروك يا ابو شريك
انا بظهرك دايما 
بس العيبه الي بحب لعبهم بنزيما و كاكا و اوزيل و لاس بمدريد
بالمقابل للأسف بس ريبري بالبيرميونخ

----------


## محمد العزام

مابدكم تباركولي ههههههههههههههه


لسى ضايل مبارة وبعدها بتقبل التبريكات والتهاني

----------


## &روان&

يارب يفوز هاد الفريق  بايرن ميونيخ
 مع اني ما بعرفه بس  الي بعرفه اني ما بشجع ريال مدريد

----------


## محمد العزام

ما احسنك على هالدعوة روان 
هم اليوم فازوا بس ضايل بينهم مباراة يوم الاربعا الجاي ....ضلك ادعليهم ماشي هههههههههههههه

----------


## &روان&

اكيد رح ضل ادعي بس مو محبة بالفريق 
بس مشان ما يفوزو المدريدية

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وينك زميل انا عندي روح رياضيه بس للعلم مو دايماً 

لهيك

مبروووووووووووك ويتربى بعزكوا يا رب*

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههه
اهلا زميلتي 
ياسيدي على الروح الرياشضية الله يستر يوم الاربعاء شو  رح يصير في

----------


## دموع الغصون

مبروك لبايرن و حظ أوفر للملكي 
بس ما حكيتلنا محمد شو صار لقيو يلي سرقو قمصان لاعبين ريال مدريد 
يعني والله حركه مو حلوه ههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني جد 

يلا بننتظر مبارات يوم الأربعاء على اساس انه متابعه يعني 
والتلاتاء بين برشلونه وتشيلسي 

لنشوف مشجعين الكرة شو رح يعملو

----------


## محمد العزام

ههههههههههههههههههه يعني ضروري تفضحينا 

اه لقيوهم ست دموع وطلعوا مشجعين مدريد هههههههههههههههه (عشان اعرف امشي حالي وما انفضح )

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ههههههههههههههه آها القصد كان تشويه سمعة بايرن وجمهوره وملعبه ومشجعينه وركز على مشجعينه

يلا عادي مو مشكله تنويع و اكشن وتجديد*

----------


## محمد العزام

ياساتر كيف حطت خط تحت كلمة مشجعينه 

بس تعرفي عنجد بهدلة للمشجعين .... على قد ماسمعت حكي وتلطيش حسيت انو انا اللي سارقهم هههههههههههه

----------


## دموع الغصون

هههههههههههههههههههه مهو جد مو عمله يعني لسا لو ضاربينهم اخف لو مكسرينهم اخف بس سرقه والله مو حلوه هالحركه 
بس حلال عليهم كلهم كم قميص وكم بوت 

لا وماخد الموضوع ضجه اعلاميه

----------


## محمد العزام

ماهو سبحان الله هالاجانب لازم يفضحوا كل شي 
وبعدين يعني دموع صرتي اتابعي المواضيع الرياضية على دوري 
خلص مشيها ههههههههههه 
حاولي تنسي هالضجة الاعلامية

----------


## دموع الغصون

خلص نسيت بعدين مو متابعه رياضه انا الرياضه كلها عندي 
اخواني واحد ريال والتاني برشاا و التالت مع اي مباراه 
يعني الجزيره وكوره عنوانهم وانا مجبوره تابع معهم 
ال على دوري ال 
بعدين جد لازم ياخد ضجه اعلاميه لانها مو عمله وخبر جد مو عادي 
بس خلص يا جماعه انسو انه مشجعين بايرن سرقو لاعبين الريال

----------


## محمد العزام

اه ياجماعة خلصوا انسوا زي ماحكت دموع 


دموع الليلة بدك تنطخي ...ماضل فيها مجال للتفاوض

----------


## دموع الغصون

عادي طخ الموضوع لازم يوضح للجميع القصة بطلت موضوع مين ربح ومين خسر 

هلا تعدى هالأمور و وصلنا مين سرق 
يعني بكره مارح يحكو المباره يلي خسرو فيها ريال مدريد رح يحكو المباراه يلي نسرقو فيها لعيبة الريال وين بملعب بارين من مين من مشجهين بايرن 
جد حدث تاريخي 
بكره رح تحكيه لولادك ولو اصريت على الموضوع شوي رح تحكيه لولاد ولادك 

جد بدك طخ حولنا الموضوع لدردشه .. سوري دمرتلك الموضوع - بالعكس هلا شعشع احم احم -.

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههه.....يعني هيك احكي لماما عنك خربتيلي الموضوع 
دايما انتي غيرانة مني ...بتخربيلي كل مواضيعي 
بكرهك بكرهك ....زي عصبية الطنطات ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

ههههههههههههههههه يالله جد دير بالك اعصابك مو منيحه العصبيه هيك 
هلا بتفجر الموضوع هدي حالك هههههههههههههههه
خلص جد انا غيوره وبعترف بس ماتحكي لخالتو 

سوري كتير مارح رد على الموضوع خلص

----------

